# Big Apple Mods - BAM



## Rob Fisher (25/5/18)

I managed to get onto a list for a Big Apple Mod before I left and got lucky! It was waiting for me on my desk when I got back from the trip.

The modder is an old-time REO guy who I know from the old days on ECF... John Martakis now makes his own mods and has been for some time but they are hard to get and sell out as fast as he can make them. Most of them are full Yellow Ultem and that was the one I wanted at first... and then I saw the Tuxedo Version and managed to grab it.

The BAM is a DNA75C Squonker. Nice and comfortable with all the edges rounded and the Ultem polished.

So good to have a Squonker with Replay! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## boxerulez (25/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I managed to get onto a list for a Big Apple Mod before I left and got lucky! It was waiting for me on my desk when I got back from the trip.
> 
> The modder is an old-time REO guy who I know from the old days on ECF... John Martakis now makes his own mods and has been for some time but they are hard to get and sell out as fast as he can make them. Most of them are full Yellow Ultem and that was the one I wanted at first... and then I saw the Tuxedo Version and managed to grab it.
> 
> ...




Is that battery contact supposed to look like that?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/18)

boxerulez said:


> Is that battery contact supposed to look like that?



Dunno.


----------



## boxerulez (25/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dunno.
> View attachment 132997


The bottom one sorry, the spring contact.


----------



## Carnival (25/5/18)

Wooooooo!!! What a good looking squonk!! How's the juice? @Rob Fisher 

I was tempted to go for Toffee D'luxe Mint, but I ended up getting 2 bottles of Mr Hardwick's Peach Pie. Better be good!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/18)

boxerulez said:


> The bottom one sorry, the spring contact.



Ahhh yes they all look like that... it's an all in one solid silver rod made into a spring at the bottom...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/5/18)

A Replay Sqounker - that sounds great  



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

